# stairs could replace stairlifts



## mark handler (Jul 14, 2017)

stairs could replace stairlifts
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/techn...airlifts/ar-BBEnFXp?li=AA4Zoy&ocid=spartandhp
For most people stairs are a minor inconvenience, but for those with mobility issues they're a nightmare. However, the tedious ascent is set to get a lot easier thanks to new "energy-recycling stairs" that are currently in the works. The idea is that the steps will help folks reduce the effort they expend in their journey by cushioning or boosting their efforts. The design is the work of a group of mechanical engineers, biomedical engineers and computer scientists at Georgia Tech.  The spring-loaded stairs compress when stepped on, absorbing impact and saving 26 percent of a person's energy. This energy is then stored to provide a ***** of 37 percent when stepped on going upwards.   The technology has mainly been designed to benefit the elderly and those who have difficulty getting around. Each step contains springs and sensors, essentially providing a cushion and brake to reduce the amount of effort and impact usually caused by using stairs. The system can be installed on existing staircases, on a  temporary or permanent basis, and the researchers hope that, if developed further, it could replace stairlifts and even elevators.


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 14, 2017)

How soon to market? In our lifetimes?


----------



## tbz (Jul 20, 2017)

I guess my question is what if you have more than one person going down the stairs at once? or one person following another, do we have to make resets ?  It also looked like the test subject was having to hit each of those pads or foot sensors to activate the action.

Not sure the practicality without seeing in use of a home, and what if someone is running up the stairs or going 2 steps at a time.

Curious and interesting?


----------



## CityKin (Jul 21, 2017)

There will be more and more of these types of inventions that will eventually effect the building code, especially for ADA requirements.  Wheelchairs are becoming smaller and some are able to negotiate stairs.


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 21, 2017)

Yes, but unfortunately some are getting bigger too.
Turnaround diameter increasing to 66"
Just as no toilet stall should be less than 36" as good practice.


----------



## CityKin (Jul 21, 2017)

True.  At the ADA seminar I just attended, I learned that the 30"x48" wheelchair space is getting bigger in future codes because of increased use of larger mobility devices.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 21, 2017)

CityKin said:


> True.  At the ADA seminar I just attended, I learned that the 30"x48" wheelchair space is getting bigger in future codes because of increased use of larger mobility devices.


And Larger People.....


----------



## JPohling (Jul 21, 2017)

terrific!  so every compliant toilet room based upon the 60" turnaround will now be subject to lawsuits for ADA non compliance.............


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 21, 2017)

only in those states where the code requires upgrades to RR's that were not previously compliant.
Those that waited 25 years will have to meet the 66" as a code requirement. It is not yet a revision to ADASAD.


----------



## Grace Stevens (Aug 5, 2017)

Stairlifts are best option for those who find difficulty in moving from one floor to another. Its very beneficial specially for seniors and disabled people. It also has safety sensors on each side of the foot plate which stops the lift if there are any obstructions on the track. Its easily available at online stores like SpinLife, Amazon etc. One can install in a house and get benefits from it.


----------



## PJC89 (Aug 6, 2017)

Still seems as though it involves a bit of work.  Also, this wouldn't address those who are wheelchair bound.  Seems like a good idea for an interior two-family or single family home but not a commercial aspect.  The 2010 ADA standards also would have trouble recognizing these type of steps as a solution: https://up.codes/viewer/adaag_2004


----------



## mark handler (Aug 19, 2017)

2010 ADASAD 103 Equivalent Facilitation
"Nothing in these requirements prevents the use of designs, products, or technologies as alternatives to those prescribed, provided they result in *substantially* equivalent or *greater* accessibility and usability."
now the Question, is it *substantially* equivalent or *greater* accessibility and usability?


----------

